# Help: Unable to uninstall dcbd package in Ubuntu-16.04



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2016)

I inadvertently installed the package "*dcbd*" in Ubuntu-16.04.
Actually it was not fully installed nor removed.
Now I am facing immense difficulties whenever I am installing/uninstalling a package in Ubuntu-16.04

Please help Friends,regarding the successful uninstall of this app/package.








Above are the two screenshots provided for the details of the problem.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2016)

This appears to be a bug in Ubuntu.

Reference: Bug #1553395 “removal of dcbd fails due to “update-rc.d: error: ...” : Bugs : dcbd package : Ubunt

That link also has a possible solution. See if that works for you.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2016)

^ Thank You Desmond for your generous and genius minded help.
Issues regarding "dcbd" completely resolved and gone.

Friend,I know that you possess an expertise in programming.

Regarding shutdown issues of Ubuntu-16.04(*not shutting down normally,*I have to force shutdown by pressing the power button on my laptop)could you help me out ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 25, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ Thank You Desmond for your generous and genius minded help.
> Issues regarding "dcbd" completely resolved and gone.
> 
> Friend,I know that you possess an expertise in programming.
> ...


You can try sudo shutdown in terminal

- - - Updated - - -



> run the following command from a terminal from a Live CD if you cant access GRUB menu typing the following command fsck /dev/sda1
> type reboot after the process finishes if needed


shutdown - Ubuntu 16.04 not shutting down - Ask Ubunt


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 25, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> You can try sudo shutdown in terminal
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION], I already did it by going through this page few days before.


----------

